# Mk1 RNS-E double din install



## Darthhawkeye

Just finished this last week.....










The frame was bought from satnavsystems (the last one they had) and came wrapped in leather.

Had a bit of a nightmare with this as the audi unit would not fit with the leather so ended up stripping off the leather and wrapping in carbon wrap instead.

I also had to do quite a bit of modding air net supply pipe in order to fit the larger head unit in place.

Next step will be to get the mk2 steering controls linked up and also the dash pod display. :wink:


----------



## Super Josh

Looks a top job matey [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Josh


----------



## conlechi

Looks great 8)


----------



## brian1978

Looks a quality install, I prefer the oem flip down aluminium facia though.


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Thanks


----------



## Dave v

Nice, I like that


----------



## pr4v1n

I agree, sits nicely. Love the steering wheel too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## glmec

Looks good mate as does the steering wheel. 
Cheers Gav


----------



## Chris.od

That looks awesome, personally I love the flip front on the std stereo but if I was to change it that is the only way to go, good job!!!


----------



## Darthhawkeye

More pics


----------



## mullum

Looks good  although I'm personally not into traditional radio units. I would prefer a tablet set up with a DAC and an amp (unless Apple ever bring out there own double din unit).

One day I'll get around to fitting such a setup with this :


----------



## barb

Where can these be bought from? Had planned on making my own one until I saw this

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

barb said:


> Where can these be bought from? Had planned on making my own one until I saw this
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


These what specifically ?


----------



## barb

The double din facia adaptor. Looked on the satnavsystems website and can't see it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

The OP said they've sold out (he bought the last one).


----------



## DuTTchNL

Search Ebay for Audi TT 8n Doppel Din


----------



## uv101

How did you get on with the steering wheel controls Darth?

I've been looking at the same but for the single din unit.

The problem I've found is that the slipring in the MKi is not designed to take the canbus. This is made more a problem with DSG.

I did wonder if the A3 ring might have capacity for the canbus as well as my discrete DSG controls (which are on canbus un an unmodified MKii wheel)


----------



## mullum

As an Asteroid owner I was waiting for this for years, but by the time it was released I was generally underwhelmed with Parrots form :
http://www.parrot.com/uk/products/steer ... l-controls

Specifically the UNIKA, which isn't cheap either.

Sorry if its irrelevant !


----------



## WallaceTech

God I so want one of these.

Just can't stand to pay over £150 for it!


----------



## uv101

mullum said:


> As an Asteroid owner I was waiting for this for years, but by the time it was released I was generally underwhelmed with Parrots form :
> http://www.parrot.com/uk/products/steer ... l-controls
> 
> Specifically the UNIKA, which isn't cheap either.
> 
> Sorry if its irrelevant !


Problem with the MKii wheel in the MKi is that the controls don't connect to anything! Any aftermarket stuff will be designed to work on the canbus just like the OEM. The challenge is getting the canbus up to the wheel 



WallaceTech said:


> God I so want one of these.
> 
> Just can't stand to pay over £150 for it!


Just bite the bullet if you want it badly enough. If you've not got the £170 ish for the one from Germany, how are you going to fund the head unit on top! :?

I "want" an R8!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WallaceTech

I have the money and have no issue funding the head unit. I have an issue with spending over £150 on a £20 bit of plastic!


----------



## Spandex

WallaceTech said:


> I have the money and have no issue funding the head unit. I have an issue with spending over £150 on a £20 bit of plastic!


A bit of plastic is only cheap when it's mass produced. Tooling/mold costs need to be recovered. I don't think you're going to have any luck finding a double din conversion much cheaper than that unless you make your own.


----------



## WallaceTech

I am thinking about doing it as a project over Christmas / new year.


----------



## Spandex

WallaceTech said:


> I am thinking about doing it as a project over Christmas / new year.


Probably worth reading through this thread then:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=241053&p=2136693


----------



## WallaceTech

Spandex said:


> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about doing it as a project over Christmas / new year.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably worth reading through this thread then:
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=241053&p=2136693
Click to expand...

That's a fantastic post. Thanks for letting me know about that. I might just do this mod myself now


----------



## Spandex

One thing Fraser didn't do which I think I would if I was making one is allow for a bezel around the head unit. I think most double din units will come with one. This would make for a better transition between the head unit and whatever you cover your modified centre console in.


----------



## mullum

All I need for my double din console is some sort of adapter/fascia so I can use an ipad mini instead of a double din. A bloke on here made one a few months back and said he'd make a bunch, as well as offer a double din kit - but did he 'eckerslike !


----------



## WallaceTech

mullum said:


> All I need for my double din console is some sort of adapter/fascia so I can use an ipad mini instead of a double din. A bloke on here made one a few months back and said he'd make a bunch, as well as offer a double din kit - but did he 'eckerslike !


I would love to use my iPad mini but is the mini just not a tad to big for a double din?


----------



## mullum

Is it ? What, lengthwise ?


----------



## WallaceTech

mullum said:


> Is it ? What, lengthwise ?


So if the iPad is landscape then its almost 8" in length and height is 5.5". A double din is 7" wide and 4" high

of course thats the size of the cage so maybe as you won't be using it that it might just go?


----------



## mullum

Oh right hang on, sorry, yes I see what you mean. The opening on my console is larger than a the double din unit itself, it's the size of the fascia plate that fits over or around the face of a radio unit.
But saying that I don't know if its quite as big as an ipad mini - but I'd say it'd be close enough.
A certain amount of modification would be required anyway as I don't know if any commercially available ipad mini to double din fascia ... (although actually, saying that I remember watching a YouTube clip by some USA based ICE installer that do offer something).


----------



## warranty225cpe

mullum said:


>


Mullum, where did you see this CF double din?

I want one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## WallaceTech

warranty225cpe said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullum, where did you see this CF double din?
> 
> I want one [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

So do I

I am thinking i might buy one of them double din conversions and then work it to make the iPad mini fit


----------



## mullum

It's mine, it was custom made (expensive). Had it for a year but still haven't used it.


----------



## warranty225cpe

mullum said:


> It's mine, it was custom made (expensive). Had it for a year but still haven't used it.


Mullum can you give us a little info on the Din? Like what it cost, who made it, would they do a GB? Would you sell yours  ?


----------



## mullum

Pm me


----------



## emeye

I have just bought a Google Nexus 7 and plan to install it in my mk1 TT. I have already been running with it in a temporary install. I will start a thread.


----------



## R80RTT

WallaceTech said:


> warranty225cpe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullum, where did you see this CF double din?
> 
> I want one [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I
> 
> I am thinking i might buy one of them double din conversions and then work it to make the iPad mini fit
Click to expand...

Done this already just need to get some pictures up. looks ace and is very flush...


----------



## WallaceTech

Did you buy the conversion and then work an iPad mini in? if so i would be very keen to know how you did it and got on.


----------



## warranty225cpe

So do I

I am thinking i might buy one of them double din conversions and then work it to make the iPad mini fit[/quote]

Done this already just need to get some pictures up. looks ace and is very flush...[/quote]
Is your cf too? Pics!!


----------



## WallaceTech

Well i have purchased a new console for £8.99 off evil bay and a fibre glass kit and some magnets. Going to give this a go.

My plan is to keep the silver TT radio flap for no other reason than i like it and might make the iPAD dash look neater when the iPAD is not docked. I plan to cut the controls out and move them down once i have the iPAD mini fitted and in place. Not sure how well this is going to work but if i take my time then who knows.

I will try and take pictures as i go and hopefully might be able to put a post up on how i did it.


----------



## mullum

you could reposition the climate control to be beneath the radio flap and have the tablet below that. just an idea.


----------



## emeye

WallaceTech said:


> Well i have purchased a new console for £8.99 off evil bay and a fibre glass kit and some magnets. Going to give this a go.
> 
> My plan is to keep the silver TT radio flap for no other reason than i like it and might make the iPAD dash look neater when the iPAD is not docked. I plan to cut the controls out and move them down once i have the iPAD mini fitted and in place. Not sure how well this is going to work but if i take my time then who knows.
> 
> I will try and take pictures as i go and hopefully might be able to put a post up on how i did it.


How are you planning on handling amplication and FM radio etc?


----------



## WallaceTech

emeye said:


> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i have purchased a new console for £8.99 off evil bay and a fibre glass kit and some magnets. Going to give this a go.
> 
> My plan is to keep the silver TT radio flap for no other reason than i like it and might make the iPAD dash look neater when the iPAD is not docked. I plan to cut the controls out and move them down once i have the iPAD mini fitted and in place. Not sure how well this is going to work but if i take my time then who knows.
> 
> I will try and take pictures as i go and hopefully might be able to put a post up on how i did it.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you planning on handling amplication and FM radio etc?
Click to expand...

Was going to keep either the original head unit with a Bluettoth adapter or i might buy a Sony head until that you can control direct from the iPad


----------



## emeye

WallaceTech said:


> emeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i have purchased a new console for £8.99 off evil bay and a fibre glass kit and some magnets. Going to give this a go.
> 
> My plan is to keep the silver TT radio flap for no other reason than i like it and might make the iPAD dash look neater when the iPAD is not docked. I plan to cut the controls out and move them down once i have the iPAD mini fitted and in place. Not sure how well this is going to work but if i take my time then who knows.
> 
> I will try and take pictures as i go and hopefully might be able to put a post up on how i did it.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you planning on handling amplication and FM radio etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was going to keep either the original head unit with a Bluettoth adapter or i might buy a Sony head until that you can control direct from the iPad
Click to expand...

That's the head unit I'm going to get, a Sony MEX-GS600, but if you mount your iPad mini where your head unit lives, where is the head unit going?! The guy who did it in a mk2 put the HU in the glove box!


----------



## WallaceTech

Until i get the car and take a look i am not 100% sure on the location. Not sure if you can push the standard head until back to that it could live in the original location but push back. The iPAD will always be covering it but thats not a problem.


----------



## mullum

I was thinking today, what about 3D printing ? My pure carbon fibre double DIN console could be scanned, and then a handful of copies made in plastic using the much fabled 3D printing technology ...

Too big ? Too much material ?


----------



## emeye

I suspect too big unless you know someone with an industrial printer. I don't really know much about 3D printing, but it seems the home ones only make small items. e.g. parts to make a real gun out of plastic. :lol:

Maybe an injection mould could be made out of yours?


----------



## Nomadiccustoms

mullum said:


> I was thinking today, what about 3D printing ? My pure carbon fibre double DIN console could be scanned, and then a handful of copies made in plastic using the much fabled 3D printing technology ...
> 
> Too big ? Too much material ?


That would be cool, I was just at SEMA in Las Vegas there was a vendor displaying 3d printers, which made entire intake manifolds. So the center console is tiny in comparison.


----------



## Pugwash69

With the price of materials you'd be better making a mould and kicking out your own fibreglass or carbon copies if you can nail the technique.


----------



## Spandex

That would definitely not be cost effective to 3D print. I think a mould would be the best way to do it, although it would take some skill, as it's going to be at least a two-part mould with a lot of preparation needed on the part and the frame to build the mould around.


----------



## mullum

Decided to sell my carbon fibre double din centre console :
viewtopic.php?t=552113


----------



## Audi TT Malta

Hello 
Im new to this forum 
I ve installed the rns-e on my audi tt mk1 and i wish to ask some questions pls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

The console fitted perfectly as i had to cut some pipes of the a/c. What is confuseing me is that the rns-e wont illuminate the buttons when i turn the lights on and after an hour playing the radio goes off. There is something wrong with the wires throught the radio. Can anybody help pls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

I wish to speak to Darthhawkeye please maybe he can help me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

Darthhawkeye said:


> Thanks


Could you please give me some ideas as i fitted the rns-e on my TT mk1.

: buttons no illumination when i turn the head lights on

: radio goes off after an hour of driving. There is something wrong in the wire plugs for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Audi TT Malta said:


> The console fitted perfectly as i had to cut some pipes of the a/c. What is confuseing me is that the rns-e wont illuminate the buttons when i turn the lights on and after an hour playing the radio goes off. There is something wrong with the wires throught the radio. Can anybody help pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year is your TT ? sounds like it is a pre can bus car 2001 or earlier as these are the same problem you get when fitting a late can bus radio to a pre can bus TT 
If this is the case I got a can bus adaptor from German eBay


----------



## Audi TT Malta

My audi tt is 2001. Thanks for the reply so what is the best i can do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

YELLOW_TT said:


> Audi TT Malta said:
> 
> 
> 
> The console fitted perfectly as i had to cut some pipes of the a/c. What is confuseing me is that the rns-e wont illuminate the buttons when i turn the lights on and after an hour playing the radio goes off. There is something wrong with the wires throught the radio. Can anybody help pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your TT ? sounds like it is a pre can bus car 2001 or earlier as these are the same problem you get when fitting a late can bus radio to a pre can bus TT
> If this is the case I got a can bus adaptor from German eBay
Click to expand...

Yes my audi TT is 2001.
So you think with this adapter can work?
And pls where can i buy it?
Many thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darthhawkeye

I've not heard of this adaptor, but it does seems to make sense.

There is also a possibility that it could be your wiring harness adaptor kit. If your radio is going off after an hour or less then it is not getting a feed from the ignition. I got mine from ebay, but if I remember correctly there are a few different ones around. Some tof the cheaper ones might not have all of the cables on them.

Hope this helps


----------



## Audi TT Malta

Ive bought the plug and play plug by fakra from ebay could you please lead me what to buy and my audi is a 2001 model. Is yours the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

Yellow TT my audi TT 2001 
Could you lead me what can i do with my rns-e 
This can bas adaptor where can i buy it?
And can you give me some information about it.
Sorry but i need help on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi TT Malta

YELLOW_TT said:


> Audi TT Malta said:
> 
> 
> 
> The console fitted perfectly as i had to cut some pipes of the a/c. What is confuseing me is that the rns-e wont illuminate the buttons when i turn the lights on and after an hour playing the radio goes off. There is something wrong with the wires throught the radio. Can anybody help pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your TT ? sounds like it is a pre can bus car 2001 or earlier as these are the same problem you get when fitting a late can bus radio to a pre can bus TT
> If this is the case I got a can bus adaptor from German eBay
Click to expand...

Yellow_TT pls help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapster

How did you code RNSE to car any help would be appreciated

John


----------



## Nomadiccustoms

There is a company that makes iphone 6 plus, iPad mini dash kits.


----------



## pcbbc

Just completed my retro install. Here's a picture:









The double DIN fascia is made by a guy called Mani in Germany, and is an extremely professional product. It comes completely upholstered (in a very close match to the factory TT interior trim), and as close to a plug a play solution as you can get. The only work required is the actual installation and obviously the small modification of the TT a/c ducting to accommodate the larger unit. It's also available in a variety of different formats to suite different navigation units.

My donor RNS-E is from an A4, a 2010+ PU unit HW03.

I have just about everything working with the unit coded for A4:
* Auto on/off via ignition
* Dash illumination and auto day/night mode with side lights
* Bose (original install was Chorus unit with Bose)
* 6 disk auto changer (again original factory fit install with the Chorus)
* RNS-E clock settings obtained from DIS
* Navigation directions display in DIS (Need to code instrument cluster for navigation)
* After-market 3rd party Bluetooth kit via TEL IN/MUTE on RNS-E

The only thing that is currently escaping me is the speed sensor signal. In the RNS-E diagnostic screens under Nav Sensors, it is showing all zeros for the speed sensor data. I've narrowed this down to one of two things:
1. Either the RNS-E is missing v-signal line on B3. Unless I'm mistaken the Chorus didn't have a v-signal, even though it has GALA. I'm assuming the Chorus got it's speed data over CAN. If this is the case, then I believe I need to wire B3 to the v-signal pin on the back of the instrument cluster?
2. Or the RNS-E is attempting to read the speed data over CAN, which I think requires a CAN Gateway does it not? And the 8N doesn't have a gateway....

Also, the e-bay A3/A4/A6/TT/AllRoad to Chorus/Concert harness I purchased was supplied with RNS-E B3 connected to the old BOSE pin of the Chorus plug III pin 1. And that pin can be v-signal on some head units (without BOSE), can it not? So that makes me think that it's probably option 1 above?

Has anyone attempted this with a RNS-E 2010+ PU unit? 
Does anyone know if this unit expects v-signal over CAN or via the dedicated v-signal line? (when coded as A4)
What's the situation with speed sensor data on the pre-2010 units?
Am I perhaps missing some coding?
Adaptation channels 1 and 2 are obvious candidates. But at the moment it appears the unit isn't getting any speed pulses at all...

Any help appreciated - thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Ian_W

Wow, not a mod that I would say would generally interest me but that looks bloody great! So factory 8) 8)


----------



## pcbbc

Ian_W said:


> Wow, not a mod that I would say would generally interest me but that looks bloody great! So factory 8) 8)


Thanks Ian, Exactly the look I was going for - so it means a lot.
TBH almost all of the credit must go to Mani for all the work he's obviously put into designing and making the consoles. Not cheap, but 100% worth every Euro. 

Now if only I could work out how to get the speed sensor to work... Anyone?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Hi mate 
It's a long time ago since I used to retro fit stuff on a regular basis but from memory when I used to install a rns-e in a 8l S3 it was the same issue 
In a S3 you needed to install a unit from an A4 ( like you ) but coded it as an A6, that got round everything mate 
But that was a mk1 rnse

A ml 2 rns-e or a later mk1 for an A4 requires canbus

A way round it is to down grade the sw to 150 and code as a A6

If it was me I'd just run it from your cluster mate, job done then

Nice install mate, well done

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## pcbbc

1wheelonly said:


> In a S3 you needed to install a unit from an A4 ( like you ) but coded it as an A6, that got round everything mate


Thanks for your input - Actually I tried that. But it didn't help...

Another problem is that a 2010+ RNS-E wont actually accept the coding as a A6, unless you first downgrade to FW 150. Once set as A6 with FW 150 you can re-flash to the latest firmware and it keeps the A6 coding?! But it's anyone's guess what the unit is actually coded/doing in this case!
_Edit: Perhaps I didn't read your post fully, as re-reading I see you've already told me that!_

Plus the A3/S3 has a CAN Gateway (according to Ross-Tech) and the TT Mk 1 8N doesn't. My (admittedly very limited) understanding says that if the RNS-E is getting speed signal from CAN Bus then I think it must be going through the Gateway to get it?

On the other hand it is possible to fit a 2010+ PU RNS-E to a 8E/8H A4 (I see installers offering this as a retro fit service), and those A4 models don't have CAN Gateways either. So my assumption (and hope is) is that when coded for an A4 it must use v-signal?

I suppose suck it and see. Nothing to be lost except time removing dashpod...


----------



## ReTTro fit

Correct the earlier b6 a4 had k-line so must of worked off v-signal 
BUT with a 2010 pu unit what would it be coded as ? 
What would the FW have to be ?

The earlier A3 8l (2001 ) example, didn't have can gateway mate, The canbus for infotainment connects directly between the RNS-E and the cluster.

Where abouts are you mate ? 
I don't mind helping, I love doing stuff that's not ment to be done aswell ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## pcbbc

Ok 1wheelonly, that's a very generous offer - and I might just take you up on that if I get stuck with this.

Some more research....

From this post it seems to confirm that for a PU unit coding for A6 is the only way to read speed from v-signal (B3) and reverse from RFSL (C2). A4 coding always reads over CAN, which would require installation of a suitable gateway (which could be done if all else fails). Even then the A6 coding will only work for certain hardware versions before they removed the required input circuitry from the RNS-E (bummer). That's presumably why later firmwares disallow coding of A6 once they realised it was of no more practical use for the models still in production and using the PU version.

Also HW02 is recommended by that thread, but my unit is HW03. But at least it still has the relevant pins labelled on the sticker, which makes me hopeful. The last post on this French forum page has a side compare between a HW04 and HW06 units labels showing the pins have definitely been deleted on newer hardware.

My first test is going to be to hardwire RFSL to 12v and see if the reverse is detected as active on the engineering mode Nav Sensor page when coded as A6. A lot easier than removing the dash pod to get at v-signal! Mind you, dash pod has got to come out for repair at some point too, as of course it's beinging to go faulty as they all eventually do.....


----------



## ReTTro fit

Even RFSL (C2) was removed on certain 2012 & 2013 units 
I found that out when fitting my reverse camera

C2 is not a reverse input mate, it is just a switch pin and the unit needs to be coded for TV for it to switch over

On that post he was using a can gate reverse module to switch the screen ( which doesn't work on the later models )

If you read on Craig removes the module and uses the switch pin

Here's mine 




On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## pcbbc

1wheelonly said:


> Even RFSL (C2) was removed on certain 2012 & 2013 units


Yes. At the same time as the v-signal input (B3) if you read the French forum posts (via Google translate) and if the labelling of the pins on the sticker is anything to go by....



> C2 is not a reverse input mate, it is just a switch pin and the unit needs to be coded for TV for it to switch over


Errr.... Not sure I see the difference? If it requires coding to make it work (and coding is implemented in software after all) then it must be some kind of "input" for the software to be able to decide to "ignore" when not coded correctly (and when you don't have a camera of course!). And if not an "input" what is the point of the REV OFF/ON display on the Nav Sensor diagnostic page if not to display the state of that "input" (when coded for A6 and therefore by implication to use hard wired inputs, when still present in the HW version)?











> Here's mine


Will take a look. Thanks!

BTW: What HW version do you have?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No mate you miss understand me, coding is required to have TV mode, TV mode is an input on the 32 pin av plug

Pin C2 ( rfsl ) is just a switch, a NC circuit that when 12 volt is added switches / over rides the screen mode

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## andersmandersen

Hi guys. i am thinking of making this in my TT.
Where do you guys place the cd changer to the RNS-E ? do it fit in the original place or should it be in the glove department?


----------



## Sandy

mullum said:


> Looks good  although I'm personally not into traditional radio units. I would prefer a tablet set up with a DAC and an amp (unless Apple ever bring out there own double din unit).
> 
> One day I'll get around to fitting such a setup with this :


see that in a lot of posts :lol:
One day ay?.


----------



## Sandy

Darthhawkeye said:


> Just finished this last week.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frame was bought from satnavsystems (the last one they had) and came wrapped in leather.
> 
> Had a bit of a nightmare with this as the audi unit would not fit with the leather so ended up stripping off the leather and wrapping in carbon wrap instead.
> 
> I also had to do quite a bit of modding air net supply pipe in order to fit the larger head unit in place.
> 
> Next step will be to get the mk2 steering controls linked up and also the dash pod display. :wink:


 That looks brilliant Darthawkeye [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pcbbc

Sorry, forgot to update you all with progress on this mod...

One little niggling problem with the RNS-e retro in the MK1 is that the RNS-e firmware was never tested with the MK1 red DIS display. The command set is basically the same as the MK2 display (the MK2 employs internal pixel doubling to get the extra resolution over the MK1 DIS), but as a result of a few small technical differences in the implementation and capabilities, there are a couple of bugs:

1. If you press the stalk button and go away from the DIS navigation page (to view trip computer for example), when you later return; the navigation page is blank. You must stop and start navigation on the RNS-e to get the navigation directions to resume displaying on the DIS. This is due to the RNS-e not listening for the correct "page changed" flag coming back from the cluster (its different between MK1 and MK2 clusters).

2. The DIS display appears only partially, or is corrupted, for many of the direction diagrams. Especially those with more complex layouts (e.g. Roundabouts). This is due to an internal buffer overrun in the number of 8 byte CAN packets that can be sent to the DIS for a single message block. The MK2 cluster has a larger buffer capability (more packets per individual message can be sent).

Turns out these are fairly simple limitations in the CAN protocol between MK1 and MK2 clusters, and not too hard to fix with RNS-e firmware patches. i.e. It's not down to a fundamentally different command set differences between cluster generations (DIS nav direction display was after all an option on the MK1, but with the factory fit basic navigation in the trunk and never RNS-e), but rather some small misunderstandings and limitations in the underlying messaging protocol.

Therefore the above can both be fixed with a few tweaks to the RNS-e firmware. Before and after video here.

Also I went on and changed the MI/KM and AM/PM labels to a more aesthetically pleasing lowercase. So now my RNS-e is no longer SHOUTING at me about time or distance to destination on the DIS. These final patches also suitable for my MK2 TTS.


----------



## hansdevogel89

@pcbbc

Intestering, you experiencing the same 2 DIS related issues as me with 2013 rns-e pu 193g in mk1 tt
Do you have a mk1 rns-e coded to A6 or something else? a4 perhaps?

in a few weeks i will try 2010 193B, which @ FW 0150 will code to A6 4B (which has physically the same lcd display, resolution and protocol as the mk1 tt magneti marelli clusters. I think this will solve all dis related issues.
Besides it will accept GALA speed signal instead of over CAN bus


----------



## pcbbc

@hansdevogel89

It's a second gen, post 2009, RNS-e (hi-res screen version), coded as A6, and has the latest firmware installed (230 is it? - I forget, sorry).

One of the my numerous firmware hacks now applied includes "re-enabling" the ability to code for the A6 that was removed after firmware 150. So now it no longer necessary to downgrade to firmware 150 every time you want to change the coding. But of course you must have an RNS-e hardware version that still has the physical B3 V-Signal speed input (and also C2 RFSL reverse input if you are going to use it) for use in an 8N. Those hardware interface pins and circuitry were apparently removed at the same time the A6 coding ability was disabled in the firmware, somewhere after PU HW03.

If you look at some RNS-E PU stickers with Google image search, you'll see H03 units with these pins still labelled correctly, and H06 units with them just marked NC. Obviously those later units don't have the hardware interface and would have shipped with a firmware after 150 (we can probably assume).

I think my full list of firmware hacks for the RNS-e on 8N are:
1. A6 coding option re-enabled,
2. Fix to make the DIS nav screen work when you cycle back to it with the stalk button,
3. Fix to correct for the buffer overrun which results in a corrupt display on many more "complex" DIS navigation screens,
4. Moved street name on the last row of the DIS display up one pixel (so there is a pixel gap between the bottom and the bottom horizontal line on the DIS), moved some other nav diagrams also up by one pixel so as to not abut top of text on DIS,
5. Changed AM/PM and KM/MI to lower case on DIS display,
6. CAR button substituted for PTT button (in place of SKIP),
7. "SKIP is PTT" button setting (from engineering mode) permanently enabled (so use CAR button as PTT).

There are a few other things I'd like to fix (enable TT startup logo for example :lol: ), but the above list is sufficient such that the RNS-e no longer annoys me with it's buggy DIS operation in my MK1.

I've also installed a CAN gateway, which means that the speed limit display now appears in the bottom of the DIS. Although it's obviously not getting the correct speed data, as the 5mph/10mph over indicator setting doesn't work however fast I seem to go! Still, I don't use that feature....

So you have the PU version. But what HW version?
Does it have the speed and reversing inputs available (can be identified by if the signals are present or absent on the label and not marked NC)?
Have you wired at least B3 V-Signal to the dashpod? Assume so...
Can I interest you in any/all of the above firmware fixes?
Also happy to supply exact coding if you need them - will just need to check as it was a while ago I did any work on this, and I can't remember exactly (but it's definitely a a PU HW03 RNS-e coded as A6 though).

I can confirm that it is possible to get the above unit to work when coded as A6 without any firmware hacks, or doing the CAN gateway install. But obviously the DIS bugs are still present, no speed limit display, and no PTT function (unless you have MFSW or enable SKIP is PTT each time).


----------



## hansdevogel89

Very impressive work!, i thought the issues with dis readability would dissappear after at least coding it to A6 but it appears not

I currently have 193G from 2013 HW06 @ fw 0220 and SDS hack enabled, it cant be coded to A6 but there is no need to because pins for GALA and reverse are not physically there on the G. Although my wires are there from my previous mfd1 install. 
Currently have no gateway there, do have a3 swcm 8p0953549F wired in there for the (a4/a5) steering wheel controls with mode button, which work fine, including the ptt button and sds. And im looking for phone module to get the DIS phonebook working to.

But first need a 2010 193B to get speed dependent volume working, i liked this the most
Would be very interested to try out your firmware hacks (that is without the CAR and SKIP button hacks for the sds if possible)
All other issues you described im experiencing those too, including the black out when you cycle with the stalk, very annoying.
And the unreadable instructions in the last line, etc.
If you need anything from me (i dont think so :mrgreen: ) let me know too


----------



## pcbbc

hansdevogel89 said:


> Very impressive work!, i thought the issues with dis readability would dissappear after at least coding it to A6 but it appears not


Unfortunately not. I had initially assumed like you that there was an old firmware that worked. But now I know the fixes required, I can also see that was never the case with either the 192 or 193. There are just some fundamental, albeit small, differences with the TT 8N cluster compared to what must have been the case for the A6 cluster.



> I currently have 193G from 2013 HW06 @ fw 0220 and SDS hack enabled, it cant be coded to A6 but there is no need to because pins for GALA and reverse are not physically there on the G. Although my wires are there from my previous mfd1 install.


Correct. I've also not idea what my patch would do on HW06 hardware. My thinking is Audi disabled A6 mode for a reason when the hardware was removed.
How does the RNS-e cope then without a speed signal? My experience was it updated location very poorly without GALA supplied from the cluster.



> Currently have no gateway there


Gateway is only required for speed limit display bottom right. That is its only purpose. Probably fixable with a firmware patch also, but haven't worked that out yet. And no incentive to do so as I have installed gateway anyway. Strange that A6 mode required both GALA to update nav location (when sat lock unavailable) and CAN gateway for Wheel rotation data in order to display speed limits. But then speed limit display is only on 193 units and 193 units never officially installed in an A6 as I understand it.



> do have a3 swcm 8p0953549F wired in there for the (a4/a5) steering wheel controls with mode button, which work fine, including the ptt button and sds. And im looking for phone module to get the DIS phonebook working to.


Still with the stock 8N, no MFSW, here - So hence the requirement for the PTT hack via CAR button in my setup.



> But first need a 2010 193B to get speed dependent volume working


Yes, anything HW03 or less should allow you to do everything you want. I don't know of any real advantages of later HW.



> Would be very interested to try out your firmware hacks (that is without the CAR and SKIP button hacks for the sds if possible)


Sure, this is very easy for me to make. I'll PM you.


----------



## spikett

I was looking into getting one of these double din fabrications done for an apple carplay install but my TT got written off before I got round to it. Is the audi double din unit any good compared to an aftermarket unit like these http://www.halfords.com/technology/car- ... GwodmkUBPA

Main thing I'm interested in is navigation and bluetooth connectivity with smarthphone for music. A bonus of these aftermarket is the ability to sync up with rear cameras for parking assistance though for a small car like a TT might be a bit redundant :roll:

Looking at getting another TT as a replacement, might look for one that's already got the double din but they seem as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## pcbbc

spikett said:


> Looking at getting another TT as a replacement, might look for one that's already got the double din but they seem as rare as hens teeth.


Sorry to hear that. Saw the pics in the other thread. I'd be devastated if that happened to my MK1 225 which I've owned from new. I'm not sure I'd replace with the V6 though, just from a running costs point of view.

The guy, Mani, who made my double DIN for the RNSe does make consoles for a variety of different head units. And as the RNS-e version is excellent, I've no reason to believe the rest of his work isn't up to a similar quality.

I also have another make of console at home from pogea-racing (not by Mani), which I got before finding his site. It's currently looking for a good home as I have no use for it. Unfortunately it's not-covered and would require a cradle/frame making up to hold both the headunit and AC control unit. A lot more difficult to fit than Mani''s version, which as I said previously comes completely ready to install. Just strip down the dash and centre console (not nearly as hard as it looks); then re-assemble with supplied new console.

Good luck with your search for a replacement TT, and keep us updated.


----------



## spikett

I might be interested in that unit depending on how I get on with my search for a replacement. Went down to London yesterday to check out a v6 which I'll describe in more detail in the other thread. Why wouldn't you recommend the v6? The figures regarding mpg and performance don't seem to be that much different. Best reply in the other thread seeing as this is about the double din unit and we don't want to be hijacking it now. BTW anyone got any good suggestions for double dins that go well with the tt interior?


----------



## brianaxel

Just stumbled upon this thread by pure luck, so sorry to bring up this 'old' thread 
I'm very interested in installing a RNS-E in my TT 225 2000.
It has the retro casette player, part no starting with 920, so it should have some kind of CAN bus in there somewhere.
Could you please give the correct AUDI part no for the radio most suitable for my car?
And what other parts, adapator, harness etc. must I get to make it work?
How about steering wheel control? Which steering wheel + airbag + how to get the wires to the buttons 
I wanted to install a flat bottom one anyway, so if I could get the buttons to work also, that would be great!

Crossing my fingers one of you wizards will take some time out of your busy life to answer a naive danish TT owner 
I have an education in electronics, and I have VCDS, so I hope, with the right guidance, I could make it work :-D


----------



## pcbbc

brianaxel said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread by pure luck, so sorry to bring up this 'old' thread
> I'm very interested in installing a RNS-E in my TT 225 2000.


My understanding is that CAN bus is only present on the TT from 2002 onwards. Sorry 
Without CAN I don't think this mod is very practical. The RNS-E uses CAN, amongst other things, to decide when to turn on/off, so without it your battery will be flat in no time.
Even if you overcome that, you won't have DIS display, etc.



brianaxel said:


> Could you please give the correct AUDI part no for the radio most suitable for my car?


Seems most people start with an A4 donor unit. Either a 192 or a 193. If getting a 193 ensure that it is an early hardware version which still has the speed sensor inputs.



> And what other parts, adapator, harness etc. must I get to make it work?


There is no "custom" cable available for this application - it's a fairly unique install.
I started with a generic quadlock adapter which goes from the Chorus II (my original radio) to RNS-E with BOSE. These are cheaply available on e-bay, but some modifications will be needed and wires will need to be run to cluster for speed signal. If you get 2 adapters you can cannibalise one for any spare pins you need - or buy separate repair wires.
You'll also need an ISO to Fakra adapter for the radio aerial. Some of the e-bay listings include these with the quadlock adapter.



brianaxel said:


> How about steering wheel control? Which steering wheel + airbag + how to get the wires to the buttons
> I wanted to install a flat bottom one anyway, so if I could get the buttons to work also, that would be great!


One step at a time! But sorry I can't help with this one. Try hansdevogel89 who has a MSFS and RNS-E fitted.
I survive without MFSW, but have custom RNS-E firmware which makes the CAR key act as the PTT button for the SDS.



brianaxel said:


> Crossing my fingers one of you wizards will take some time out of your busy life to answer a naive danish TT owner
> I have an education in electronics, and I have VCDS, so I hope, with the right guidance, I could make it work :-D


Good luck, and feel free to ask more questions. But I am sorry, I think this will be, at best, tricky without a CAN bus equipped TT.


----------



## brianaxel

Hej thanks for your reply. 
Not the news I wanted to hear :-(
Hoped to use a CAN bus adaptor of some sort...
I know of another danish guy who put a 192 in a S3 some 10years ago and that worked with no special mods he says...
Maybe thats the way to go then. 
Dont need the mfsw anyway, I'll just 'blank' the buttons then.


----------



## pcbbc

brianaxel said:


> Not the news I wanted to hear :-(
> Hoped to use a CAN bus adaptor of some sort...


Perhaps, but I do not know of it.



> I know of another Danish guy who put a 192 in a S3 some 10years ago and that worked with no special mods he says...


But A4/S3 (8P) was designed for RNS-E from factory.
TT (8N) never had RNS-E as a factory option. It works only because of similarity of CAN messages between A6 (4B) and because 8N supported the BNS 4.0 navigation (which has a very similar, although not identical, DIS graphics protocol).

That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Early a4 B6 had rns-e and worked on K-line 
A rns-e in a mk1 will need to be coded as a A6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianaxel

I have found a 8E0 035 192 T incl gps, that looks like new and the price is affordable.
I guess there's a slightly bigger chance I'll get a 192 to work with a CAN bus adaptor/convertor to give the ignition, speed etc signals.

Would you, pcbbc, help me with some FW mods for the 192, to try and make it work with the FIS?


----------



## brianaxel

Does the 192 and 193 units send out the FIS information via CAN bus?


----------



## pcbbc

Sorry for late reply - missed your post - perhaps best to PM me if you need a quick reply! More likely to see PM notifications.



brianaxel said:


> Does the 192 and 193 units send out the FIS information via CAN bus?


Yes, both models communicate with FIS (DIS in English) via CAN.



brianaxel said:


> Would you, pcbbc, help me with some FW mods for the 192, to try and make it work with the FIS?


Sure, happy to supply custom firmware.

First step though is to connect up and get working as is. DIS display will work without firmware patch, but with limitations/bugs:
1. The display is usually corrupted or incomplete, with missing lines or parts of the drawing. This is "normal" for the 8N with stock firmware.
2. If you cycle away from the nav screen on the DIS by using the stalk button, you can not get the display back (it is always blank) without stop/restart navigation or reboot of RNS-E.
Both of the above issues are fixed, along with a few other issues, with the custom firmware.

Send me a PM once you have DIS working and if you still require firmware.


----------



## andy55070

Hi all,
I have just finished the RNSE install in my 2004 cab; I have also fitted the Audi phone prep and rear view camera as well.
I have one problem which I hope someone on here can help with?
I have had to downgraded the soft wear to 150 to allow for recoding of the following unit to an A6. 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 G HW: 8P0 035 193 G
Component: RNS-E PU EU H06 0150 
Coding: 0512754
I have also fitted a new rear panel from a 192 unit which restores some of the Pin connections which were discontinued in the 193 model; I needed this to allow for fitment of the rear view camera and switching on pin 2 RFSL connection.
I have fitted all of this and recoded, however I have the following issue. I cannot get the unit to auto switch to bring the camera on when I put the car into reverse, I know that you need software of 550 to enable this but this was on the old 192 unit, as I have fitted the rear panel and uploaded the nav disk 8PO O60 883 AN which should have 550 on it I am still unable to get this to auto switch. I can bring the camera up manually by pressing the media button on the RNSE but do not want to do this all of the time.
Do I need to force the unit to see 550 software if so haw can this be done? 
This is the second retrofit completed and it worked fine on the old unit see scan below
Part No SW: 8E0 035 192 D HW: 8E0 035 192 D
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H72 0550 
Does the H72 old unit Verses the H06 new unit have an impact on this? 
Old post 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181010&start=15

Help on this one would be appreciated 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## pcbbc

andy55070 said:


> Do I need to force the unit to see 550 software if so haw can this be done?


Software 550 is only for the 192 unit. Software versions for 192 and 193 and completely different, and follow complete different numbering schemes.
Last firmware for 192 in UK/EU = 0650
Last firmware for 193 in UK/EU = 0220

As you have only changed the backplate (no idea that was even possible from a 192 to 193 unit - so kudos for you for achieving that) and the CPU and other main hardware components on the main board remain the same, then there is absolutely 0% chance of getting a 192 firmware onto what is otherwise still a 193 unit (at least without totally bricking it).

I can not say if the backplate change is the only requirement to getting RFSL to work. There may be other hardware requirements, or the later SW may look at the HW06 version and ignore the input regardless. I simply do not know, sorry. So you are probably on your own with this one.

I assume of course you have check the input voltage at Pin 2 and checked all your coding is correct?

Can I ask where you got the 12v reverse signal from on the 8N? I have not wired this for my install (and no great loss as I do not have reverse camera). But it does mean if I reverse the car for any distance the NAV gets its position wrong as it assumes forward motion. I suppose as wires are required for camera, you wired reverse light voltage back to dash? Also can not rule out camera install at some point...

What you will want, although I can not say if it will fix your problem or not, is a fixed firmware for the 8N. I can supply you a custom 193 firmware with the following options. Please tell me which options you would like:

*Re-enable A6 coding on PU units after firmware 0150*[/*]
*Fix issues with DIS and CAN protocol (DIS turn directions display correctly and can by cycled through correctly with stalk button)*[/*]
*Move bottom line of DIS display (street names etc) up one pixel to avoid text clash with bottom solid line*[/*]
Display AM/PM and MI/KM on DIS in lower case (instead of default of upper case)[/*]
Allow coding of cross model start up screen (allows TT screen coding on 8N)[/*]
Display motorways in blue (i.e. UK style) on maps[/*]
SDS (Speech Dialogue System) Enabled[/*]
Skip Track button defaults to the PTT button (to enable use of SDS without MFSW)[/*]
Use the CAR key as the PTT button (in place of Skip Track)[/*]
Show map screen on startup in NAV mode (instead of destination entry)[/*]
Fix incomplete processing of ID3 tags from MP3s on SD card (only first few folders are normally processed and then only filenames are displayed thereafter on standard firmware - long standing RNS-E bug)[/*]
Process ID3 tags in background while playing MP3 (normally process is suspended while playing, which again results in incomplete listings)[/*]
Edit 2018-02-28: Speed limit display and warnings are displayed when speed is provided by B3 V-Signal in A6 mode[/*]

The first few (in bold) you will certainly want as they complete the compatibility with the 8N DIS display (otherwise it is corrupt or non-functional once you press the stalk button) and allow you to code for A6 mode again with a firmware after 150.

The ones in the middle are personal preferences, and depend on if you want SDS etc.

The last two are bug fixes, but I would recommend them for correct ID3 tag display on all folders.

PM me with requirements/any questions, and I will be happy to help.

Edit: Forgot about patch for upper to lower case DIS units


----------



## xavii

Hi 
Pcbbc I have a few questions I'm hoping you could help answer. I'm in the process of making a console and installing an rns-e unit from an a3 8p. I don't have permissions to private message on here. Not sure how to get about that. Please get in contact 
Thanks 
Xav


----------



## pcbbc

xavii said:


> I have a few questions I'm hoping you could help answer. I'm in the process of making a console and installing an rns-e unit from an a3 8p. I don't have permissions to private message on here. Not sure how to get about that. Please get in contact.


Hi Xav

Feel free to post your questions here, and I can answer. That way everyone benefits from the answers.
Or if you want me to make you a custom firmware, I will send a private e-mail address - I fairly sure you can receive PMs just not reply to them...

Post more and you will soon up your privileges  And best of luck with your install.


----------



## pcbbc

Latest fix added to the list of patches: A fix for the defective GALA speed dependent volume when using the A4/A6/Lamborghini codings. Audi managed to bork this somewhere between firmware 0070 and the final release 0220 on the 193 PU units. 192 units on 0650 were unaffected by this bug.

I can now supply custom RNS-E firmware with the following options. Please tell me which options you would like:

*Re-enable A6 coding on PU units after firmware 0150*[/*]
*Fix issues with DIS and CAN protocol (DIS turn directions display correctly and can by cycled through correctly with stalk button)*[/*]
*Move bottom line of DIS display (street names etc) up one pixel to avoid text clash with bottom solid line*[/*]
Display AM/PM and MI/KM on DIS in lower case (instead of default of upper case)[/*]
Allow coding of cross model start up screen (allows TT screen coding on 8N)[/*]
Display motorways in blue (i.e. UK style) on maps[/*]
SDS (Speech Dialogue System) Enabled[/*]
Skip Track button defaults to the PTT button (to enable use of SDS without MFSW)[/*]
Use the CAR key as the PTT button (in place of Skip Track)[/*]
Show map screen on startup in NAV mode (instead of destination entry)[/*]
Fix incomplete processing of ID3 tags from MP3s on SD card (only first few folders are normally processed and then only filenames are displayed thereafter on standard firmware - long standing RNS-E bug)[/*]
Process ID3 tags in background while playing MP3 (normally process is suspended while playing, which again results in incomplete listings)[/*]
Edit 2018-02-28: Speed limit display and warnings are displayed when speed is provided by B3 V-Signal in A6 mode (193 PU feature only)[/*]
Edit 2018-03-28: Reinstated broken GALA speed dependent volume in A6 mode[/*]
Edit 2018-03-30: RFSL input now being detected correctly on 193 units in A6 mode[/*]

Edit 2018-09-28 Possibly coming soon:
RFSL detected over CANBUS (in addition to C2 input) on vehicles that support this (*not* on A6 or TT 8N as there is no RFSL CAN message).
But this should allow for an auto selecting reversing camera in the TT 8J with a 193 unit without physical C2 RFSL input.

SDS firmware hack for 193 units available here.
Note I and the forum are not responsible for software downloaded from external sites.


----------



## andy55070

Finally finished my install and all working,Thanks to pccbc for some bespoke software. RNS-E from and A4 193 model and phone prep so all genuine Audi which is what i wanted, coded to an A6 with TT start up screen. Cannot install the rear view camera due to removal of pins for RFSL on the later 193 unit, can't win them all. i also kept the cigarette lighter for power to the phone and Bose microphone.


----------



## Kryton

I've got mine in and running this weekend. I need to update the maps though as been lots of changes around here recently. I assume I can just buy a genuine disc & do the update without it causing issues?


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> I've got mine in and running this weekend. I need to update the maps though as been lots of changes around here recently. I assume I can just buy a genuine disc & do the update without it causing issues?


Causing issues how?

Yes, if you insert a newer map disk it will just start using the map data on it. No "update" involved, all the data is read dynamically of the DVD as needed. So put in an older DVD, it will go back to using that instead.

If there is a newer firmware on the disk, this will be loaded also (FW never downgrades to an older one automatically). However there hasn't be a new official FW for many a year now, so chances are you are already on the latest: 0650 for old 192 units, and 0220 for the newer 193 PU. Or if you have patched the SDS 0660 or 0230.

Which RNSE version do you have installed? 192 or 193? I don't recall sending you an updated TT8N firmware. Do you need one?


----------



## Kryton

Evening
Thanks for the reply. I just wondered if the firmware would trip out the Bose programming or something but that's good to know so I've just ordered the latest disk

Mine was already in an 8n so no idea what's on it as far as firmware but guessing something is amiss as I get 3x 3 beeps whenever I unlock or lock the car which has only started happening since the install. I've got it booked in for timing chain & dmf next week and they are going to reconfigure the car for me

Thanks for the offer and yeah that would be great as will be getting the dis nav activated too. Mines the earlier one

Sw 0650
Hw h73
Map 8p0919884_aa_euw

Car is 2005 roadster with Bose

Next on the agenda will be getting the mfsw working so wish me luck lol


----------



## Blast

Very interesting and informative thread. Something I want to do in mine. Recently purchased the dash pod kit from Ebay.de. looks a decent quality piece of kit.


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> Mine was already in an 8n so no idea what's on it as far as firmware


The firmware 0650 reported under the car settings would seem to indicate a stock firmware. The last official release for the earlier unit. Your map though is horrendously out of date. Version AA is from way back in 2008...



> But guessing something is amiss as I get 3x 3 beeps whenever I unlock or lock the car which has only started happening since the install.


RNS-E shouldn't be causing that I don't think? That sounds like the alarm siren battery low warning. Is it coming from the RNS-E and car speakers, or from the left and rear of the vehicle (where the alarm is in the rear wing)?



> Thanks for the offer and yeah that would be great as will be getting the dis nav activated too.


No problem. I will do you a version with what I consider as all the bug fixes. However please indicate which of the additional/optional items you would like...
* SDS Enabled
* CAR key as PTT for SDS (probably not as you will have the MFSW for this, but you can have both)
* Display AM/PM and MI/KM on DIS in lower case (upper case is so shouty IMO)
* Allow coding of cross model start up screen (So you can code the TT start up in A6 mode)
* Display motorways in blue (i.e. UK style) on maps
* Show map screen on start up in NAV mode (instead of destination entry)



> Next on the agenda will be getting the mfsw working so wish me luck lol


Yes, good luck! Not done that on mine and stuck with the stock wheel...
Feel free to PM me or ask questions.


----------



## pcbbc

Blast said:


> Very interesting and informative thread. Something I want to do in mine. Recently purchased the dash pod kit from Ebay.de. looks a decent quality piece of kit.


If it's the one Mani makes from here, then yes it is excellent.
Good luck with your install.


----------



## Blast

pcbbc said:


> Blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and informative thread. Something I want to do in mine. Recently purchased the dash pod kit from Ebay.de. looks a decent quality piece of kit.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the one Mani makes from here, then yes it is excellent.
> Good luck with your install.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one!. Had a good 'chat' with him over text about the conversion and showed him some of the sites I'd been researching. Seems like a really helpful guy and the quality of the piece is excellent.


----------



## pcbbc

Blast said:


> Yes, that's the one!. Had a good 'chat' with him over text about the conversion and showed him some of the sites I'd been researching. Seems like a really helpful guy and the quality of the piece is excellent.


Yes, he was very helpful.

The only issue I had with mine was that the "tabs" on the side of the RNS-E meant it wouldn't fit through the opening:








That's not really Mani's fault, and if I remember correctly the tabs are screw on and so, at least in theory, removable.

But the screws on my unit didn't want to come undone, and I preferred to keep the tabs with the unit (e.g. for future re-sale). So I make a small cutout for them to fit through. Not the prettiest of jobs with the Dremel and hacksaw on my part, but it's all concealed behind the RNS-E frame once installed - so not an issue.

Even so I did feel bad modding Mani's very well executed work before I even installed it in the car!


----------



## Kryton

The firmware 0650 reported under the car settings would seem to indicate a stock firmware. The last official release for the earlier unit. Your map though is horrendously out of date. Version AA is from way back in 2008...
*Yep, that would explain why I am apparently in fields most of the time, including whilst on my own drive lol*

RNS-E shouldn't be causing that I don't think? That sounds like the alarm siren battery low warning. Is it coming from the RNS-E and car speakers, or from the left and rear of the vehicle (where the alarm is in the rear wing)?
*No idea, it doesn't do it every time but approx 80% I would say. Possibly from behind the cluster, maybe? Its definitely only done it since the radio change but could be coincidence*

No problem. I will do you a version with what I consider as all the bug fixes. However please indicate which of the additional/optional items you would like... *awesome thanks*
* SDS Enabled *yes please. I don't have bluetooth fitted yet but will be adding it once its back from having the DMF & timing chain done so makes sense to have it active and ready*
* CAR key as PTT for SDS (probably not as you will have the MFSW for this, but you can have both) *what is this?*
* Display AM/PM and MI/KM on DIS in lower case (upper case is so shouty IMO) *yes please*
* Allow coding of cross model start up screen (So you can code the TT start up in A6 mode) *tt start up would be nice  *
* Display motorways in blue (i.e. UK style) on maps *wouldn't have even thought to do this but clearly you are the master of all things rns-e so lets go for it*
* Show map screen on start up in NAV mode (instead of destination entry) *Yes, definitely. This has already been bugging me and only driven the car 4 times since install*

Yes, good luck! Not done that on mine and stuck with the stock wheel...
Feel free to PM me or ask questions.
*Thanks. I've already modified paddles so no longer using can logic and it has a single stage airbag on original wiring so no risk of issues with lack of deployment so hoping with a different control module and possibly a can decoder like pac, it should be relatively straight forward. I was trawling through the bentley service manual last night and theres a lack of schematics on the squib but from research on other sites, i'm thinking I should have enough pins on my clock spring to make it all work. My modified wheel is not in the car yet so not physically seen the one I have (but it is DSG so in theory, the same as one from a D2 A8)

Thanks for your help on this. Beer tokens will be sorted at some point*


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> * CAR key as PTT for SDS (probably not as you will have the MFSW for this, but you can have both) *what is this?*


To start an SDS conversation you need a button - Audi call it the PTT (Press To Talk) button. Usually of course that's on the MFSW. But if you don't have a MFSW (like me) you're stuck...

So the CAR key (which basically does nothing useful except giving you some version numbers) can be substituted and made into a PTT button. If you really need the CAR menu you can either:
a) Go into the engineering menus and temporarily turn off the key substitution.
b) I'm currently experimenting with an extended patch which will allow a long press of CAR to activate this instead.
So a long press will either cancel an active SDS or, if no SDS is in progress, take you to the CAR screen.

All other requests and comments duly noted. But I've just realised the motorways may not be done yet for the 192. Sorry. It has a completely different graphics engine with the low res screen, and so the patch from the 193 may not be directly transferable. I'll try my best though...

I'll send you a PM with a link when I am done. My test 192 unit is at home at the moment, and I'm at work this week. I have a policy of not sending a firmware patch until I've tested on real hardware myself!

Oh, and you can go back to the stock firmware at any time. You just need VCDS and a map DVD with the 650 version on it. I don;t think you'll want to though...


----------



## Kryton

Awesome and all makes sense. No rush as car is in for DMF and timing chain Monday & Tuesday next week, then Wed - Fri its in the body shop having the hard top resprayed. No worries re the motorway. I'm in Norfolk so there ain't any around here anyway :lol:


----------



## Blast

Some great information here. Could do with being a 'sticky' resource type thread.

Looking forward to attempting the conversion now, just need to get as prepared as I can!


----------



## Kryton

Finished work at a sensible time for once so doing some googling. This person has the same beeps I have but there's no solution posted

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/s ... -up.58079/

Edit, just been googling pointless [email protected] & stumbled across this. Can you add mario kart please lol




https://github.com/fkpp/rnsecarpc/blob/master/README.md


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> Finished work at a sensible time for once so doing some googling. This person has the same beeps I have but there's no solution posted


Have we 100% ruled out the alarm battery warning?
As per post #3 in the thread you linked to?



John-H said:


> The alarm siren on the TT (original: 8L0 951 605) has a limited battery life and has given quite a few people trouble. *The first symptoms of failure are a series of beeps from the rear* - usually on a cold morning or after not running the car for a while. This means the rechargeable Ni-Cd (or more correctly Ni-MH) battery is getting old and can no longer hold it's charge and maintain it's voltage under load.


----------



## Kryton

I swapped in a used one to test theory and it's still doing it. That said, it could be that the used one is also shot but has given me a spare to replace the batteries myself as per waks guide. I will report back once it got new batteries in


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> I swapped in a used one to test theory and it's still doing it.


So the beeping is definitely coming from the alarm? Or have we not isolated it yet?
It's the only cause of such beeping that I am aware of...


----------



## Kryton

It's definitely not coming from the alarm but not pinned it down yet. It sounds more like it's coming from dash but wondered if the alarm battery warning could come from elsewhere in the car. On one of my other cars, any errors within the cars canbus results in chimes from the dash. It's being dropped off tomorrow for chain & dmf so will get them to look at it. It's 100% never done this until the radio was installed


----------



## Kryton

Finally got a mate to collect it today as I've been seriously ill. Turns out the vag specialist couldn't pin it down other than possibly being a warning for an electrical draw of some sort. No codes stored & swapping siren made no difference. I will go out there with my multimeter when I'm feeling a bit more with it


----------



## Kryton

Brand spanking new siren fitted and beeps still happening. Swapped back to the factory cassette and beeping stopped for several days. Swapped back to rnse and it's beeping again. It's coming from the speaker in drivers door cards at a minimum and potentially the other speakers too but cannot confirm this. It's got to be a wiring or coding issue but there's zero errors in vcds


----------



## pcbbc

Have I just not noticed this bug until now (I don't listen to the radio very often).....
My RDS radio station names are overwriting themselves on the top line of the DIS.

So, let's say I select Capital FM - "Capital" displays one the top line. Okay.
Then I select "LBC" and instead of "LBC" I get "LBCital".
Also the names are left aligned.

I find it very hard to believe this used to happen on my MK2 8J (but it's been about 3 years since I sold it). Also, as far as I remember, the station name was centred (if less than 8 characters) and not left aligned.

Anyone else seeing this bug with RNSE on the 8N?

Both my 193 and 192 test units are doing it. I should probably load the stock firmware and check it's not something I've messed up...


----------



## Kryton

Quick questions as finally got my vcds back from mate. Installed Audi genuine Bluetooth & an aux using video, both coded and working a charm. Coding I want to implement:
What channel do I change to what to get Nav on DIS?
&
What code needs changing to modify to non-Bose? I want to try this to see if it sorts by annoying beeps

Cheers

Chris


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> What channel do I change to what to get Nav on DIS?


Instruments - Adaptation Channel 62 - Installed equipment list:
+01 - Radio
+02 - Telefon
+04 - Navigation
+08 - Telematics (if available)
Usually you code 5 or 7 here for RNS-E, depending on if you also have the Bluetooth module.

Note that the display will have corrupt graphics and will go blank if you press the stalk button. The only way to reactivate the display is to stop and restart navigation. Will be fixed in the patched firmware.



> What code needs changing to modify to non-Bose? I want to try this to see if it sorts by annoying beeps


Full RNS-E coding from Ross Tech.

Firmware patch is still a work in progress. Sorry for the delay. Currently undergoing final testing on the 192 unit.


----------



## Kryton

Cool thanks for the quick reply, I will give this a go at the weekend

No rush on the patch as I only drive the car about once per month so really not causing any issues


----------



## NVSTMT

I love the TT flip panel and don't really want to lose it... I could make it a storage box and add a double din underneath... I need more info on the options please... such a long way from Europe!


----------



## Kryton

I agree and like the flap too. I bought a spare console to make my own with the intention of putting heater controls under it then moving the radio down but when I did the mockup, the radio was too low to see properly when driving. Might not help with me being 6ft5 though


----------



## pcbbc

NVSTMT said:


> I love the TT flip panel and don't really want to lose it...


Likewise, but then I realised I spent most of the time driving around with it open so I could access the stereo buttons...



> I could make it a storage box and add a double din underneath...


Where would the HVAC controls go? I don't think there's enough room to drop everything down another DIN. The ashtray has to go already to make room for a double DIN. Perhaps the HVAC controller could move behind the flap, but you'd need a totally bespoke centre console for that.



> I need more info on the options please... such a long way from Europe!


There are single DIN units that allow you to keep the flap. Or a bluetooth link to your existing headunit with your phone or tablet for maps and tunes.

Depends - what your requirements are for upgrading?


----------



## Kryton

This is how I started to modify mine & mocked up with a pioneer double din I've got kicking about. It wasn't going to work though

https://www.audiforums.com/forum/attach ... ure026.jpg


----------



## NVSTMT

pcbbc said:


> NVSTMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the TT flip panel and don't really want to lose it...
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, but then I realised I spent most of the time driving around with it open so I could access the stereo buttons
Click to expand...

For sure don't use the volume buttons on the steering wheel!


----------



## SamDorey

You can buy a kenwood KVT-526DVD which has a touch screen that'll allow you to still use the flap.

Having a similar unit to the Kenwood I find myself constantly opening and closing the screen to access the dials behind (hazards, heated seats, etc). I may look into the double din as it looks a lot tidier.


----------



## Kryton

Did the coding today so nav now appears on the dis. Also got the Bluetooth working properly (has the mic wires the wrong way round lol) & aux in wire ran. Whilst speedo was out, I've removed the fis-control as turns out it freezes when you also have nav! Upon connecting & removing the speedo several times, turns out it's whenever power goes to the cluster that my beeps happen! Coding for non Bose made no difference


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> I've removed the fis-control as turns out it freezes when you also have nav!


Ah, it's funny you should mention FIS-Control...

Stefan from FIS Control and I have been working on compatibility. It's one of the holdups with the firmware. I've been doing extensive testing with the 192 unit so there can be a general release of a new firmware, and one of the new additions is to cooperate with a FIS-Control unit so at ignition on you can decide if FIS Control or RNS-E should use the display.

I'm almost done, should be ready for release early next week... Glad you got your coding done, but don't go getting rid of the FIS-Control just yet.



> Upon connecting & removing the speedo several times, turns out it's whenever power goes to the cluster that my beeps happen! Coding for non Bose made no difference


So the source of the beeps is the cluster, or from elsewhere?


----------



## Kryton

Ah ok, I will keep hold of it for now. Emailed turbo zentrum after taking it out saying it's not compatible with mine and they are happy for me to return but can keep hold of it another couple of weeks. My cluster p/n is 8n2920980d which isn't one of the ones listed as not compatible

Yeah it seems the beeps are happening whenever power does to the cluster, then sounds through the speakers. So if I unlock the car, the canbus fires then I get the 9 beeps. When I lock the car, the lights come on for 30 seconds (for follow me home feature) which also triggers it. If the speedo isn't connected, I get no beeps. As soon as I plug the speedo back in, it beeps whether lights are on or not or whether car is locked or not.

I read on another forum that it could be looking for the mic for noise cancelling as part of the Bose which makes sense as it's definitely since rns-e upgrade but god knows how to remove it from the system


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> Ah ok, I will keep hold of it for now. Emailed turbo zentrum after taking it out saying it's not compatible with mine and they are happy for me to return but can keep hold of it another couple of weeks. My cluster p/n is 8n2920980d which isn't one of the ones listed as not compatible.


But it worked previously without the RNS-E also on the bus, right?



> If the speedo isn't connected, I get no beeps. As soon as I plug the speedo back in, it beeps whether lights are on or not or whether car is locked or not.


Well, the cluster acts as a bridge between the various CAN buses in the car and is also responsible for sending a lot of the messages (ignition on, etc). So it's perhaps not surprising that without it lots of other bits of kit are not waking up when the car is unlocked and/or ignition is on.



> I read on another forum that it could be looking for the mic for noise cancelling as part of the Bose which makes sense as it's definitely since rns-e upgrade but god knows how to remove it from the system


Ah yes, that rings a bell.
Also RNS-E does support AudioPilot, although if it supports the one in the MK1 TT or not I do not know...
Coding is on channel 8 - Volume Characteristic:
0 = Off
1 - 5 = GALA level
255 = BOSE AudioPilot
You should probably check what that is coded to. I just have plain old GALA in my 2002 TT. It was too early a model to get the AudioPilot.


----------



## Kryton

Nope, I bought and didn't bother installing until I got round to installing the Bluetooth as I wanted to install the mic behind the little grill at the top of the speedo, it made sense to do it at the same time. It wasn't until I read the instructions that I stated to chance the coding on ch62 to 5 or 15 (15 comes up with a fault & wont take on mine) and that it won't work with nav. I never had it installed pre rnse

Ah ok, that makes sense. I had the cluster out of my jeep the other week & it killed literally everything in the car so assume many manufacturers use the speedo as the gateway then

Cool, will try to code it that way and will report back. Might not be til next weekend though as it's now tucked at the back of the garage pending shocking weather

Thanks for your help & I definitely owe you some beer tokens!


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> It wasn't until I read the instructions that I stated to chance the coding on ch62 to 5 or 15 (15 comes up with a fault & wont take on mine) and that it won't work with nav. I never had it installed pre rnse


Yep, can't code telematics here either on my C revision cluster. The highest ch62 will go is 7.

My understanding was FC should be able to work in Parallel mode even without any firmware fixes (although it's not ideal)...
But Stefan and turbo zentrum are undoubtably the experts here. I'm just an interested end user wrt FIS-Control.



> so assume many manufacturers use the speedo as the gateway then


Can't say, but it makes sense as the cluster has to assimilate data from many different busses anyway. So if messages need forwarding between busses it's a natural place to do it. In more modern vehicles (at least VAG ones) things have become so complex there is usually now a dedicated gateway.



> Thanks for your help & I definitely owe you some beer tokens!


Very kind. Not expecting anything other than thanks, but you are indeed right that beer tokens will always great fully received if you are happy with the end results.


----------



## pcbbc

All,

The RNS-E firmware update site is now live here:
RNS-E Firmware Updates

This release includes most of the fixes and enhancements mentioned previously on this thread, plus support for the excellent FIS-Control.

This firmware is intended to be suitable for all RNS-E equiped vehicles, not just customised to the TT 8N.
As such lots of the features - such as SDS, FIS-Control and Red Dis Bug fixes - are now switchable from the engineering menus:
















TT 8N users will need to enable the "Red DIS fix" option from the Engineering Mode NAV menu.

If you've had a patched firmware from me in the past, then you might want to consider upgrading to this latest version.
About the only thing this firmware doesn't include is UK motorways in Blue. I'll work on a way to make that switchable in a future release.

Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## Kryton

Nice one cheers. Will burn a disc when I'm in the office next week & report back


----------



## pcbbc

Just a quick update on this for anyone who has a 193 unit, but without RFSL or V-Signal support.

I now have an Arduino Uno here with CANBUS shield, and have programmed it up to inject the required CAN messages for my custom firmware.







The Arduiono hardware should cost you around £15 on eBay, less if you're prepared to wait for shipping from China.
At the moment you'll need to contact me for the Beech release of the firmware which is still in alpha.

Pin 6 needs to be connected to reverse*.
Pin 5 needs to be connected to the speed pulse signal from the cluster*.

* NOTE: As these are 12 v signals, and the Arduino is a 5v device, you'll need to protect the inputs from over voltage. The easiest way to do this is with a resistor and a zener diode:









Here's the Arduino sketch I'm using:


Code:


/*
 * Audi CANBUS RFSL/V-Signal Injector
 * 
 * Author: Stuart McConnachie
 * Target: Arduino UNO with MCP2515 CANBUS Shield
 * 
 * Injects a special direction and speed CAN packet for RNS-E 193 units operating in A6 mode.
 * This is of use where the RFSL (C2) and V-Signal (B3) pins are not present (later 193 models).
 * Note that this requires a special firmware to receive the packet: https://rnse.pcbbc.co.uk
 * 
 * Acorn firmware supports a 1 byte CAN packet with the reverse indicator.
 * Beech firmware also supports a 3 byte packet with reverse AND speed pulse count.
*/

//CANBUS Library: https://github.com/sandeepmistry/arduino-CAN
#include <CAN.h>

#define DELAY_TIME 100

uint32_t delayPacket;
uint8_t sendCount;

void setup()
{
  // Input from reverse gear
  pinMode(7, OUTPUT);
  digitalWrite(7, 0);

  // Input from reverse gear
  pinMode(6, INPUT);

  // Configure T1 to count V-Signal pulses on pin 5
  pinMode(5, INPUT);
  TCCR1A = 0x00;
  TCCR1B = 0x07;
  TCNT1 = 0;

  // Start debug output
  Serial.begin(9600);
  while (!Serial);
  Serial.println("Audi CANBUS RFSL/V-Signal Injector");

  // Start the CAN bus at 100 kbps
  if (!CAN.begin(100E3))
  {
    Serial.println("Starting CAN failed!");
    while (1);
  }

  // Enable rx
  CAN.filter(0x271,0x7FF);

  // register the receive callback
  CAN.onReceive(onReceive);

  // Start delay between sending CAN packets
  delayPacket = millis();
}

void loop()
{
  // Send a CAN packet every 100ms
  if (millis() - delayPacket >= DELAY_TIME && sendCount > 0)
  {
    // Get V-Signal pulse count
    uint16_t count = TCNT1;

    uint8_t packet[3];

    // Get the reverse gear state
    packet[0] = digitalRead(6) ? 'R' : 0x00;

    // Set the V-Signal pulse count
    packet[1] = count >> 0;
    packet[2] = count >> 8;

    // Send the custom CAN direction and pulse count packet
    CAN.beginPacket(0x351);
    CAN.write(packet, 3);
    CAN.endPacket();

    // Time for next packet
    delayPacket += DELAY_TIME;

    // Send while ignition on
    sendCount--;
  }
}

void onReceive(int packetSize)
{
  // Receive ignition status packet
  if (CAN.packetId() == 0x271)
  {
    uint8_t packet[8];
    uint8_t i = 0;
    while (CAN.available())
    {
      packet[i++] = CAN.read();
    }

    // Ignition on?
    bool ignitionOn = packet[0] >= 0x02;
    digitalWrite(7, ignitionOn);
    if (ignitionOn)
    {
      sendCount = 8;
    }
  }
}

As always happy to field questions. If you reply here and I don't see your post, don't be shy to send me a PM to get my attention.


----------



## Kryton

Good work. I'm still to update the firmware on mine. Had to wait til I got in work to find a cd drive lol. Since then the TT has been wedged at the back of the garage & cant be bothered to play musical cars to do the odd jobs I need to do to it. I will update once I have though


----------



## wiltrix

Hello , anybody try solder missing parts from board RFSL contact on RNS E PU? or maybe just change board from older RNS E ? RNS PU software support RFSL signal ? Thank you for advance


----------



## pcbbc

wiltrix said:


> Hello , anybody try solder missing parts from board RFSL contact on RNS E PU? or maybe just change board from older RNS E ? RNS PU software support RFSL signal ? Thank you for advance


User andy55070 on here transplanted a 192 backplane into a 193 unit. He now, after quite a bit of effort, has this working without any external hardware.

He tried previously without my patched firmware and was unsuccessful. I have no idea why that was, personally I suspect incorrect wiring or testing the first time (sorry Andy). There's nothing I've changed in the patched firmware that would make a transplanted backplane "magically" work.

You'll have to ask Andy if you want any more details.

Soldering the missing parts would be possible, but tricky. There's a lot of small SMT parts, and what are the values?









The dual voltage comparator IC (TA7522) that conditions the signals was discontinued by Toshiba.
Datasheet
Normally you'd just replace with an equivalent part. Unfortunately the Toshiba part has a non-standard pinout. I've not been able to find an equivalent.









Pure conjecture, but I suspect this was the sequence of events that resulted in the component removal:
* They weren't needed any more (all vehicles in production when the 193 units came out were using CANBUS for the RFSL/VSIGNAL but this point)
* The units continued to get manufactured until the supplies of the TA7522 were exhausted
* A readily available alternative part was not available
* Rather than re-spin the board layout for a different SMD footprint, the components where just omitted


----------



## andy55070

Hi all,
After many months and head scratching and help from pcbbc, i finally got the 193 unit to switch in reverse to enable the rear view camera to work and V signal. Story from the start I wanted the 193 unit due to better screen resolution, black surround and chrome knobs. Audi stopped populating the rear panel with hardware. I sourced an new 192 backplane from a guy in Germany (new /old stock) and carefully disassembled the RNSE. Fitted and on first try did not work so nearly gave up. Sourced an old 192 RNS-E complete unit to eliminate the wiring and found that all was good and switched with 650 SW and the 192 unit when fitted. So back to the drawing board after several cuts of firmware from pcbbc finally decided to give it another go. Fitted the Multimedia adapter wired via relay and fitted the camera into one of the rear number plate lights on the roadster. All internal trim came off for the second time and completely hard wired this time. By this time I had the Arduino from pcbbc and thought great finally I will solve this. I did the first install without the Arduino and it worked, so fantastic, ferrite bead also solved the interference. All in all not an easy job but extremely satisfying now that this conversion is completed. So yes the 192 backplane can be changed successfully in a 193 unit as long as the hardware is there. Running 260 SW on the 193 unit. 
Happy to answer any questions


----------



## wiltrix

andy55070 said:


> Hi all,
> After many months and head scratching and help from pcbbc, i finally got the 193 unit to switch in reverse to enable the rear view camera to work and V signal. Story from the start I wanted the 193 unit due to better screen resolution, black surround and chrome knobs. Audi stopped populating the rear panel with hardware. I sourced an new 192 backplane from a guy in Germany (new /old stock) and carefully disassembled the RNSE. Fitted and on first try did not work so nearly gave up. Sourced an old 192 RNS-E complete unit to eliminate the wiring and found that all was good and switched with 650 SW and the 192 unit when fitted. So back to the drawing board after several cuts of firmware from pcbbc finally decided to give it another go. Fitted the Multimedia adapter wired via relay and fitted the camera into one of the rear number plate lights on the roadster. All internal trim came off for the second time and completely hard wired this time. By this time I had the Arduino from pcbbc and thought great finally I will solve this. I did the first install without the Arduino and it worked, so fantastic, ferrite bead also solved the interference. All in all not an easy job but extremely satisfying now that this conversion is completed. So yes the 192 backplane can be changed successfully in a 193 unit as long as the hardware is there. Running 260 SW on the 193 unit.
> Happy to answer any questions


Thank you for info, i have old 192 RNS E unit for parts, with all components on rear pcb,if i good understand i can swap pcb in to 193 RNS E PU with update software 260 and everything is fine ? 192 and 193 rear pcb is different :? one more question, My project now is put RNS E PU on audi 4B platform. After update 4B instrument cluster work lcd info with RNS E PU? thank you for helping


----------



## pcbbc

Sorry for the delay replying. Usually best if you PM me to alert me if I don't reply...



wiltrix said:


> Thank you for info, i have old 192 RNS E unit for parts, with all components on rear pcb,if i good understand i can swap pcb in to 193 RNS E PU with update software 260 and everything is fine ? 192 and 193 rear pcb is different :?


They are different, but compatible for transplants according to andfy55070.
You'll need him for any more details as I haven't tried this procedure myself.



> My project now is put RNS E PU on audi 4B platform. After update 4B instrument cluster work lcd info with RNS E PU? thank you for helping


4B = A6, correct?

As far as I know my firmware has fixed all of the outstanding bugs in 193 units with A6 coding. This is going by the things I needed to fix to get it to work on the TT 8N platform which also uses the A6 coding. But I've never actually had any dealing with an A6 myself.

These bugs weren't ever fixed by Audi because the 4B A6 was long since discontinued by the time the 193 PU came along. let me know if you think I've missed anything and I'll be happy to look into it.


----------



## Kryton

Sorry I've still not got round to updating mine. I will sort & send beer tokens at some point before the clocks change & evenings are dark. Luckily I've still been insanely busy during lockdown but means my cars have not been touched


----------



## Kryton

Finally bought a DVD burner for laptop as doesn't look like I will be back in the office for a while. Getting error where its not seeing / reading the ISO on the disk. Is it literally a case of sticking it in the DVD / Map part of the RNS-E & waiting for it to kick into life or is this as fussy with CD's as it is SD cards?

Cheers


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> Finally bought a DVD burner for laptop as doesn't look like I will be back in the office for a while. Getting error where its not seeing / reading the ISO on the disk.


On the RNS-E?
What exactly does it say and where?
How does it identify the disk on the screen with the screen open?
Does it read map DVDs okay?
What FW version currently, and what are you upgrading to?

Edit:
"reading the ISO on the disk". Ummm.....
The ISO should not be on the disk - The ISO *IS* the contents of the disk!
If when you look in the root of the disk you see a file #########.ISO you burnt it wrong.

Did you burn to a CD-R/CD-RW and not a DVD?
Reading CDs is a lot less exacting than a DVD and shouldn't present any problems, assuming your RNS-E is able to read an original navigation DVD.
If it cannot read an original nav DVD then it is likely the drive/laser is life expired and needs repair/replacement.

What files do you have in the root of the update CD?











> Is it literally a case of sticking it in the DVD / Map part of the RNS-E & waiting for it to kick into life or is this as fussy with CD's as it is SD cards?


Instructions here.

It's not "fussy" with SD cards:
192 units require (non-HC) SD cards of 4GB or less.
193 units require SDHC (or legacy SD cards) of 32GB or less.

You could claim it is fussy with navigations DVDs if your definition of "fussy" is booktype=DVD-ROM layertype=READONLY
Basically that should indicate a pressed disk - although a few older DVD burners don't stick to that standard.


----------



## Kryton

Ok thanks, I will have another go when not half asleep in the next day or so

Thanks again


----------



## Kryton

Just had another go but using Verbatim disc rather than Sony, everything else done exactly the same; worked first time!! Changed all settings and changed language to English and all seems to work as expected. Only issue I have is when pressing car, it doesn't seem to understand my voice commands and just keeps repeating suggested options to me twice before cancelling. Am I doing something wrong or is it my Naaaaarfolk accent lol? I know the bluetooth mic works perfectly as been speaking to the missus from home whilst she was driving it the last couple of weeks


----------



## Kryton

Also just donated £20 of beer tokens as promised. Thanks for your help


----------



## pcbbc

Kryton said:


> Also just donated £20 of beer tokens as promised. Thanks for your help


Thanks.

Have you re-wired the Bluetooth mic through to the RNS-E?

Standard (non-SDS) setup:
MIC -> Bluetooth module

SDS Setup:
MIC -> RNS-E -> Bluetooth module

Also you will need to recode the Bluetooth module so it knows it is working with the RNS-E in SDS mode.
See Ross-Tech
001x0x
The values for the x fields will depend on your installed options/requirements.


----------



## Kryton

Oooooh that would definitely explain it then. So it's not my accent?!  I will report back but weather isn't looking great so may be a few days (or I might just use hey Siri for now)


----------



## pcbbc

Just to update you all on the firmware front, as per my announcement in the MK2 forums.

The latest Beta RNS-E firmware with optional Feature Pack now enables exciting new features for RNS-E owners...

MP3 Album Art[/*]
Audible POI Alert[/*]
Custom Splash Screens[/*]
SD Card Maps (193 PU only)[/*]
VIM Unlock[/*]
Plus the return of full 7-digit UK postcode lookup and custom POI.

Visit RNS-E Firmware for details and to download our custom RNS-E firmware.


----------

